# Todays Mod



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

A little added protection to keep rain off the top of the ramp door.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice. I don't have to worry about that on my 230RS since the awning covers the ramp door but looks like a








mod if it didn't.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks great!
I noticed ours leaked a little bit on our LOFT (since we sleep right there) and I was going to replace the seal, but that looks like an even better idea.
Where did you find the drip edge?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Lofty Dreams said:


> Looks great!
> I noticed ours leaked a little bit on our LOFT (since we sleep right there) and I was going to replace the seal, but that looks like an even better idea.
> Where did you find the drip edge?


Kenkraft sales.They carry tons of old stock that manufacturers don't use anymore.I actually took the drip cap to a body shop and had it sprayed.Hoping it will last verses a spray bomb I was going to use.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> Very nice. I don't have to worry about that on my 230RS since the awning covers the ramp door but looks like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that about the 230.


----------

